# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  PKK'lılar tek bir proteinin tesadüfen oluşmasının imkansız olduğunu bilmiyorlar

## anau2



----------

